# Convertible top care... need help!



## JuanCarlos (Feb 21, 2002)

I just bought my brother's convertible (see signature below), and need to know how to care for the top. It looks like new, and the car has 18K miles (it was a 3rd car).
Manual only says to use "spray" every 4 washes or so, but don't say what kind of spray.
I always wash my cars at manual car washes, and only use the wand (no brush). I also would like to know how to dry it, since towels leave all kinds of lint, and it's difficult to remove (I found out the hard way). Summers are brutal here, and the car will be exposed to its fare share of sun in years ahead (I try to park on the shade whenever possible).
All comments welcome!

Juan Carlos


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Here's some info:
*Convertible top care*

Incidently, folks rave about these products on Autopia forums:
303 Aerospace Protectant for vinyl tops and 303 Fabric Guard for canvas tops.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Check out Wolfstiens Raggtopp cleaner and protectant . Great stuff, easy to use.


----------

